# Motherboard temp hitting 118.. (asus p5n32sli-se).. ways to cool?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a super tower (large one, with 6 5.25" bays and 3 3.5" ones).. lots of room inside.. room for 2 PSUs (there is a nice gap with fan holes above the existing PSU )..

There are two fans on the front and 2 in the back with 2 fans around the fan on the CPU itself.. then i have a geforce 8600GT and a 7600GT card in the pci-e slots.. and 4 other smaller PCI cards.. no slots free in the back.. 

I keep getting temp warnings with the asus probe software.. reaching 118 f when just browsing..

Any thoughts on how i can cool this guy down some more.. i dont really want to mess with water coolers.. i do have another 4"? fan, with 4 pins, but i dont have any 4 pin connectors free on the motherboard.. or any extensions (thought maybe putting one up above the PSU may help, blowing out of the case i think)..

Any other thoughts out there on this one, as i have no free slots in the back as it is.. but room in side the case. (i've also cut some small holes in the slots of the back metal of the case, but it hasnt helped)...

Thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what temps is BIOS reporting?


----------

